# Marine Corps Intel Officers



## INVICTUS_USMC (Nov 11, 2017)

Howdy Folks, 

I'm currently an active duty Marine Corps Officer at The Basic School (TBS). I recently turned in my TS packet a few weeks ago to the Intel representatives at the Pentagon. Currently, intelligence is in the top 5 of my dream sheet for MOS selection night. I was wondering if military officers in the Intel communities have an easy transition into 3 letter agencies?


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 11, 2017)

Short answer, yes.  Three letter agencies are replete with retired and/or former intelligence officers from a variety of services.  Your experience, manner of service, and education matter but there are thousands of examples of people who did it before you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 12, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> I'm currently an active duty Marine Corps Officer at The Basic School (TBS). I recently turned in my TS packet a few weeks ago to the Intel representatives at the Pentagon. Currently, intelligence is in the top 5 of my dream sheet for MOS selection night. I was wondering if military officers in the Intel communities have an easy transition into 3 letter agencies?


Short answer: Yes

Are you slated for ground or air?


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Nov 12, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Are you slated for ground or air?



As of now, I'm slated for ground.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats.  Have fun at IOC.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 12, 2017)

Short answer: Intel officer candidates at TBS have an easy transition becoming intel officers in the Fleet Marine Forces. I would focus on that before dreaming about service in the IC.


----------



## PapaBoar (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree with Teufel 100%... I was in the Corps when the “Great Experiment” took place. The creation of the Intell Officer/ Plt Cmdr...There was a great influx of Officers wanting the new MOS because of several reasons that I witnessed. Getting in on the ground floor of something new, being promised jobs as Recon and Sniper Plt Commanders, working in direct contact with the BC ( boy did that backfire), and other reasons of personal pride etc... 

The Corps over stocked the fish pond and Ft. Wychuka started spitting out these guys by the hundreds. Those Officers that made the transition from 0302 to 02 field were generally successful because they had been Infantry, Sniper, or Recon Plt Cmdrs with a deployment or two under their belt. The guys that went straight in to the 02 field were lost, chewed up by the Marines in the Fleet, and given jobs like “Morale Officer”, or “Mail bouy watch Officer”..

These new lostlings were everywhere trying to look important and/or busy. if you haven’t chewed any dirt, how are you going to know what it’s like to be on a Team or in a line Company in the field. How fast or slow the terrain is going to dictate troop movement, the effects of weather, making and maintaining Comms?? Without that experience the young Officer will have an ugly childhood in the Corps., then grow up to be an Bn Intell Officer screaming at his Information gathering assets because they don’t make check point Alpha at exactly 0300 in a monsoon. 

He won’t have the experience or presence of mind to Calm down his leadership or ramp him up when needed! He’ll be a yes Man and try to BS the BC just to have something to report instead of having the balls to say, “Sir, we’ve lost Contact with Viper 3, but their route went here and I know from experience ship to shore Comms will be tough. Have faith, the Team Ldrs will figure it out and pass info from 6 on through a Team with good Comms. Let the SARC work it out.

Longer Answer I know but a sore subject for me. I or my Tm’s never missed an Objective or failed to accomplish Commanders Intent, but having a weak knees ass kisser as your only rep onboard ship just adds to Combat Stress and unwarranted stress. Go Infantry first!! Get your feet wet, some experience, some schools, and work your way up the 02 field with trust of subordinate and Higher ranks alike.

Good Luck,
PB



Teufel said:


> Short answer: Intel officer candidates at TBS have an easy transition becoming intel officers in the Fleet Marine Forces. I would focus on that before dreaming about service in the IC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 4, 2017)

You're not even an intel Marine yet and you're already thinking about jumping ship for greener pastures?  Not inspiring a lot of confidence...


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 4, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> You're not even an intel Marine yet and you're already thinking about jumping ship for greener pastures?  Not inspiring a lot of confidence...



Meh, short-term goals, long-term goals.  Something has to pay the bills when he gets out.

My father retired from the Marines as an NCO, intel chief.  Loved the field, the guys with whom he worked.  Almost all of his senior NCO colleagues and officers went on to federal work.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 4, 2017)

The thing that's going to pay the bills for self-centered careerism is the Corps and his Marines.  This isn't a "meh" thing.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 4, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> The thing that's going to pay the bills for self-centered careerism is the Corps and his Marines.  This isn't a "meh" thing.



I respectfully disagree.  Many people join with an eye towards a NEC/MOS that will be suitable after the service.  But I won't further get the thread of track.


----------



## PapaBoar (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone who joins the Marine Corps or any other service strictly for their future life afterwards best not let people like me know it!!! Especially in a Combat Arms MOS!!  Well maybe they should, then they’ll get disability pay to go with their career!!! That’s a BS attitude and detrimental to the welfare of his unit buddies on up. Those turds will only do what their told to do , and then just enough to get by. When I think about what info gettin snake eaters from all services sacrifice to gather information for intell purposes while shitsack back on the ship misses a comm window because he was about to go up a level on his Nintendo or sleeping I could bite a MFer’s throat out!!!


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's where we'll discuss the broader implications and leave this thread to the OP, discussing Marine Corps Intel Officers.

Military Service as a "Bridge" to a Future Career

Back on topic.


----------



## PapaBoar (Dec 4, 2017)

Roger..  
PB


----------

